

Writing Your Own WebSocket Server - marcieoum
http://altdevblogaday.com/2012/01/23/writing-your-own-websocket-server/

======
VikingCoder
...a .Net implementation would be nice.

Also, a .Net implementation of the socket.io protocol would be nice, too.

